# Worried



## debirat (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi all, i am worried about my young rat who is pregnant and has given birth to a stillborn pup about 2 hours ago and has done nothing since. She seems happy enough and isnt in any distress but i can see the pups moving around inside her belly and wondered why she hasnt given birth to anymore. I rescued her and her sisters from a bad home and found out her and her 2 sisters were pregnant shortly afterwards. One of her sisters gave birth normally 1 week ago and her litter are thriving.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Is she still having contractions? Is she bleeding? Does she appear distressed?

Look at her vagina if you can, there could be a stuck pup. I would go to the vet, or at least call, right away, even if you cannot see anything, and ask them what they think. She may need help.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I would call the vet. Also palpate her abdomen and see if it feels like a typical tummy or like there are still pups. If she doesn't seemed distressed she could just not be ready to give birth to the rest or that could have been the only one...sometimes that happens..especially considering it was stillborn. sometimes the pregnancy just doesn't stick.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They said they could see pups moving in her abdomen, so she's probably stuck. I just hope they got her to a vet.


----------

